# My concert pictures



## Stiff Competition (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey, I'm new here, just signed up and thought I'd share some of my photos. I'm mainly interested in shooting live concerts, so that's what photos I'm posting. Everything below is taken with a Canon XTi with a canon 50mm f/1.8 lens on it.

KISS:


































Cheap Trick:

































Twisted Sister:





























Alice Cooper:









































You can view more MySpace - Ricky ?!*@ Lovas Photography - 23 - Male - MOORPARK, California - myspace.com/rickylovasphotography but I hate the compression and lowering of the quality that happens when you upload them here. Anyhow, enjoy...Oh and all my pictures are crowd shot.


----------



## Stormchase (Jan 4, 2010)

Great photos! Its a lot to cc but they are great! Do you have a press pass or is that GA? It would be fun to do.


----------



## Stiff Competition (Jan 4, 2010)

Stormchase said:


> Great photos! Its a lot to cc but they are great! Do you have a press pass or is that GA? It would be fun to do.



it's all either ga, or seats within the first 3 rows.


----------



## Stormchase (Jan 4, 2010)

Very nice. Right out of HitParader mag! Impressive!


----------



## creisinger (Jan 4, 2010)

Some nice shots! How did you get in there with a D-SLR? Aren't usually cameras with interchangeable lenses a big NO-NO without a press pass?


----------



## Stiff Competition (Jan 4, 2010)

creisinger said:


> Some nice shots! How did you get in there with a D-SLR? Aren't usually cameras with interchangeable lenses a big NO-NO without a press pass?



seems as they don't care quite as much anymore, they are more against video these days. Plus the 50mm is pretty small, so they don't get all weary of it like big zoom lenses.


----------



## Casshew (Jan 4, 2010)

Interesting & exciting photos

(but I thought Cheap Trick was Madonna at first  )


----------



## kachung (Jan 4, 2010)

Great pics! Lucky you for being that close to get some of those shots. They look real great.


----------



## Kyle Weir (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome work. I love live music photography as well..... Up here in Canada. 

Kyle Weir Photography

Kyle


----------



## drmak1 (Sep 19, 2015)

GREAT pics.  I am new to photo forum.  Please check out my pics as I think we have the same style of rock pics.  myconcertpics Photos and Videos from your favorite concerts | Wix.com  (flash so won't work on iPad iPhone)


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 19, 2015)

The borders and the huge watermark really fight the pictures.
The watermark is useless; in most of the pictures it could be edited out without trouble and the sans-seif font doesn't fit the pictures.


----------



## vfotog (Sep 19, 2015)

drmak1 said:


> GREAT pics.  I am new to photo forum.  Please check out my pics as I think we have the same style of rock pics.  myconcertpics Photos and Videos from your favorite concerts | Wix.com  (flash so won't work on iPad iPhone)



since you're new...   it's a good idea to look at the posting date. this thread has been dead for five years.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 19, 2015)

Those sure bring back memories.  Still an Alice Cooper fan.

Dave


----------

